# Hitachi M12V and Bosch 1619EVS routers



## LBrandt (May 9, 2006)

Hello,
With the recent temporary forum downtime, I could not see whether there were any replies to my latest post, so I’ll post it again. Please forgive me if you’ve already replied and I didn’t get to see the reply.
My posting was about the Hitachi M12V 3 ¼ HP plunge router. I have a Bosch RA1171 router table, and I’d been trying to decide on the best router for it. I’d been considering the fixed base on the Bosch 1617EVSPK for the table, but I’ve also been interested in considering more powerful routers. 
From Hitachi CS, I found that the M12V won’t fit the mounting plate on my RA1171 table. I know that I could drill new holes in the plate, but I’d rather not have to do that. 
Since I posted, I’ve done some research on the Bosch 1619EVS 3 ¼ HP plunge router, and based on what Bosch CS told me, I’m becoming very interested in it. Bosch told me that the 1619EVS has a “defeat” mechanism that enables it to be used in a router table without removing the springs. 
Has anyone had any experience with the 1619EVS, and would this be a good router for a table?
Louis


----------



## LBrandt (May 9, 2006)

Hello,
I have one other question to post about this same Bosch 1619EVS router. It has to do with the dimensions of the Bosch RA1171 router table and the Bosch 1619EVS router. According to the Bosch website, the 1619EVS router is 13 1/2 inches tall. When I measure the inside of my Bosch RA1171 router table, I get just about the same 13 1/2 inches from the bottom "floor" of the table to the top of the mounting plate. That worried me a little, so I called Bosch CS. They assured me that even though the router will sit very close to the floor, that it will fit. I know that when you mount the router in the table, you remove the router's subbase, but this would still seem to be a very, very close fit. Has anyone installed a Bosch 1619EVS router in a Bosch RA1171 router table? If you have, I'd appreciate hearing from you as to how close to the floor the motor sits.
Louis


----------



## Hermit (May 17, 2005)

I have the Bosch 1619 mounted in Vertias router table . I think it is an excellent chioce for table mounting. It has plenty of power. I will be doing some raised panel doors soon. I like the fact that I can use a 3 1/2" raised panel bit that will have clearance in the router base.

Yes the defeat mechanism works very well once you understand the directions. It took me about 5 tries reading the instruction manual before I got it to work. I have used the router only a few times so far.

I think you also posted this inquiry on the Woodnet forum. Is that correct?


----------



## LBrandt (May 9, 2006)

Hello,
Yes, you're right. I posted the same question in the other forum. My problem with mounting the 1619EVS in my Bosch RA1171 router table is that Bosch Customer Service tells me that even though it will fit, it will be a tight squeeze (that doesn't sound very comforting to me), and so I've just about given up on the 1619EVS for the table. In addition to the tight fit, others have told me that even though it's a good table router, it's too heavy to use as a handheld router. I guess that I'm back to the Bosch 1617EVSPK.
Louis


----------



## clifft (May 18, 2010)

*Bosch 1619*



Hermit said:


> I have the Bosch 1619 mounted in Vertias router table . I think it is an excellent chioce for table mounting. It has plenty of power. I will be doing some raised panel doors soon. I like the fact that I can use a 3 1/2" raised panel bit that will have clearance in the router base.


Hi, 
just noticed your comments

I also have the 1619 mounted in the veritas table.
I have done some experimenting with raised panel bits and
found that a parallel bar clamp is an excellent safe way to
hold my work, especially for free hand and those 3 1/2" bits.
Lots of weight to the bar clamp and it gives good control.

A late tip, but hope useful, Cliff


----------

